# What vpn are we using



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking at vpn express for a months trial which is not the cheapest. As with everything the web is full of conflicting views, so thought I would ask a trusted crowd.
I am not a heavy user, I just watch films and footy at the weekend. I suspect geo blocking of some of my routes and isp throttle for sure.
Merry Christmas guys:thumb:


----------



## Ratz (Sep 27, 2007)

I’ve used Private Internet Access for a couple of years now, relatively cheap (under £40 a year) and speedy reliable service. Be warned though that the likes of Netflix have got wise to VPNs and detect when you’re using one, stopping you getting to their content. Having said that it was still working for US sporting content last time I tried, NASCAR etc. Also if you’re abroad it allows you to use iPlayer and the other on demand freebies. 

Also will allow the use of bit torrent sites if that’s your thing & mask streaming, but there is conflicting information on the web about exactly how well hidden your online activities are when using a commercial VPN.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I use Nord VPN, there’s cracking deals on it available, I signed up for a 2 year deal at $70 every 2 years.

They also keep no logs and use double encryption :thumb: as well as having plenty of servers to choose from all over the world.

Speed wise it’s pretty good, usually my download is 27mb when connected to the vpn it was 20mb. You can connect 6 devices at a time and I have it in pretty much everything! It’s also compatible with ovpn so I have the config files saved to another device where I can just plug my Ethernet cables in on any device that’s not running the software and vpn through that.

They also have a “kill switch” meaning that if it can’t connect or loses connection to the vpn it won’t connect to the WiFi


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I use "VPN proxy master" off my phone so I can stream Amazon UK here, it can be a bit hit and miss as Amazon update there IP numbers but works most of the time and its free.

For a paid service from what I have looked up VPN Express is one of the better ones and I might give this a go for stability. Netflix as mentioned above are very switched on and block the new IPs very quickly, although a mate uses Express and from what he says they have a very large number of servers. I know you didn't mention the streaming side but that's a good yard stick to measure with.

If you decide on Express let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Vp express is linked to the Chinese gov and is not based in the Virgin Islands as it advertises. They have been caught and prosecuted for sharing info, exactly the opposite of what a vpn is all about. 
I signed up to a month trial with nord yesterday to see what it was about. All week I have been on the recommendation pages and I know some get paid or sponsored by the big guys but on every page with live chat, nord always came recommended highly as quick, stable and secure. They even have a 7 yr deal on which makes it cheap as chips. I am really reluctant to commit to a long deal though, why do they offer this, what do they know that we don't ? Maximum length I will sign up for will be 2 years which is long but makes it good value.
These are not one size fits all so your use and being in Switzerland means your needs are different to mine. I.e I don't browse on my phone or away from home but I view stuff on a firestick. Nord is a bit blockey on this and had to be side loaded and then needed other apps to get it to function. Other vpns are designed to run smoothly in the background on such kit.
It's been a day, but my internet viewing has been unobstructed and I now have square eyes:thumb: if I get my imac working I will let u know if that runs well too.
I may look into my router having the vpn?
I will get back to you on speed tests but as my other post has replies I am off to sort an ssd.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hotspot vpn


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

RedUntilDead said:


> Thanks guys.
> Vp express is linked to the Chinese gov and is not based in the Virgin Islands as it advertises. They have been caught and prosecuted for sharing info, exactly the opposite of what a vpn is all about.
> I signed up to a month trial with nord yesterday to see what it was about. All week I have been on the recommendation pages and I know some get paid or sponsored by the big guys but on every page with live chat, nord always came recommended highly as quick, stable and secure. They even have a 7 yr deal on which makes it cheap as chips. I am really reluctant to commit to a long deal though, why do they offer this, what do they know that we don't ? Maximum length I will sign up for will be 2 years which is long but makes it good value.
> These are not one size fits all so your use and being in Switzerland means your needs are different to mine. I.e I don't browse on my phone or away from home but I view stuff on a firestick. Nord is a bit blockey on this and had to be side loaded and then needed other apps to get it to function. Other vpns are designed to run smoothly in the background on such kit.
> ...


With the FCC vote a while ago you'll see more long term deals coming up.

You can put nord on to some routers I.e Linksys but may run into some performance issues whilst gaming.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

One thing to look at doing is buying a secondary router that you can flash the VPN image to (basically a version of Linux with the VPN inputted, all you have to do is change some IPs) and anything you want behind the VPN, connect it to that router (PC, Kodi box etc). Anything else, send to the Primary router provided by your ISP (Phone, games console).


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Good idea Ben! My router is fairly new (tp link archer v600) but don't think its vpn compatible so great idea.
I don't play games and only the two of us in the house so rubbish speed is not really a problem. 
I like being a caveman but I have to fix stuff for a living so my mind seeks new knowledge. Drives me mad


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

RedUntilDead said:


> Good idea Ben! My router is fairly new (tp link archer v600) but don't think its vpn compatible so great idea.
> I don't play games and only the two of us in the house so rubbish speed is not really a problem.
> I like being a caveman but I have to fix stuff for a living so my mind seeks new knowledge. Drives me mad


If you're planing to go down the additional router make sure you configure it correctly to avoid double NATing


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a free one with my Usenet subscription. Seems OK. Don't forget for general browsing Opera has a free VPN built in. I only really use it so I can look at the US version of imdb lol


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Using the free trial of Nord after reading this thread and doing some research, so far really I am impressed, quick to connect and has not once dropped. Fast streaming and easy to use. 

I think I will be buying the subscription.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

You can have the nord on 6 bits of kit too, they don't all offer that. Which deal are you thinking of?
I didn't try any of the free ones because reviews said the service is always limited and I wanted a true feel. Worked out well for you, good feedback :thumb:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

That's good to know thanks:thumb:.

I will probably go for the 12 month subscription which works out at $4.00 a month in one payment (with code). 12 months is long enough for me as I like to have some flexibility.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

MSwiss said:


> That's good to know thanks:thumb:.
> 
> I will probably go for the 12 month subscription which works out at $4.00 a month in one payment (with code). 12 months is long enough for me as I like to have some flexibility.


Is my thinking too, nice one:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ve just signed up to ipvanish for 1 month as a trial. 

I need to suss our a way to have a VPN on everything apart from my xbone. 

...help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

